# ••ü•• uForged Photo Gallery (3-Piece Forged Custom Wheels)



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

Picture gallery of the wheels on a car:


----------



## Level-5er (Oct 31, 2008)

Cool Shots of those hot rims. I dig what the amber light is doing to the car and wheels in the bottom photo. Super clean E39.


----------

